# Kabellose Echolot-Geräte



## Dog (2. März 2005)

Hi @all,

ich bin immer am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Smartcast zulegen soll oder nicht. Betreffend Smartcast ja/nein sind ja genügend Threads in diesem Board, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, gibt es Echolot Systeme wie den Smartcast, die über Funk laufen. Inbegriffen sind auch natürlioch auch drahtlose Geräte für's Boot.
Und dann, würde ich gerne noch wissen, welche Hersteller im allgemeinen Echolotsysteme anbieten.
Also Eagle, Lowrance und Smartcast kenne ich schon, aber sonst???


----------



## Lachsy (2. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

garmin bietet auch echolote an. aber funkübertragung habe ich bis dato noch nicht gesehn, nur bei diesen smartcast

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dog (2. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ich habe da so einen Bastel-flatus-cerebi im Kopf, deswegen ist das "Drahtlos" enorm wichtig!


----------



## Micky Finn (3. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hier mal ein Zitat aus einer Mail, da ich mich bis vor ein paar Tagen auch wieder mit dem Thema Echolot beschäftigt habe. Da war auch ein Info zum Thema Wireless dabei:

"WIRELESS am Wasser
Derzeit erfüllen diese Option nur die SMARTCAST-Geräte von HUMMINBIRD Die kabellosen, kompakten Echolote sind sehr einfach zu bedienen und geben Ihnen die nötigsten Informationen über die Bodenbeschaffenheit und Wassertiefe des Einsatzgebietes.
Die Geräte, SMARTCAST 30, SMARTCAST 10 und SMARTCAST 20, sind kabellose Geräte für den Ufereinsatz.
Das Gerät, HUMMINBIRD PIRANHA 30 ist ein neues Modell. Es vereint die Funktionen eines im Boot stationierten und am Ufer eingesetzten Sonars (verkabelt und wireless).
"
Wenn du googelst findest du das hier:
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_humminbird-piranha-max-30.html

Nach langem hin und her werd ich heut mein Lowrance x-125 von der Post holen... |supergri 

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Dog (3. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ich habe irgendwo mal etwas gelesen, das es vom Smartcast unterschiedliche "Versionen" gibt, sprich internationale, deutsche....Was ist den der konkrete Unterschied??


----------



## Bertl85 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo

Also alle Smartcasts, die mit grünen Empfängern arbeiten, sind Versionen, die in der EU nicht zugelassen sind, da sie auf anderen Funkfrequenzen arbeiten, die in Deutschland für solche Zwechke nicht freigegeben sind!
Bei Ebay kannst du solche Geräte kaufen; aber TIP: Hände weg davon!!!
Du hast dann keine Garantie in Deutschland und betreibst das Echolot auch noch illegal!

Solltest du dir ein Smartcast zulegen, dann nur mit orangem Sender!

HAb selbst eines, konnte es bis jetzt nur leider noch nicht ausprobieren, da bei uns sämtliche Flüsse und Seen mit ner schönen Eisschicht überzogen sind!


Hofe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!

MfG, Bertl


----------



## Dog (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hi Bertl,

wenn ich mir jetzt über die Staaten, einen Smartcast mit grünen Sender kaufe,und hier einen für Deutschland zugelassenen, kann ich den europäischen orangenen Sender, mit der amerikanischen Mobilstation betreiben??


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo
Es gibt auch ne Verbesserte Neu Version 2005.
Da ist der Sender gelb und hält 500h.

schönen


----------



## Bertl85 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo

Also das mit dem deutschen Sender und der amerikanischen Station funktioniert leider nicht, da sie ja auf unterschiedlichen Frequenzen arbeiten.
Deshalb kann der Empfänger kein Signal darstellen, da er ja gar nicht weiß, dass es Signale gibt, da er ja nur eine bestimmte Frequenz abtastet und nach Funkwellen sucht.

Kleiner Tip, wie du günstig an ein Smartcast (deutsche Version mit deutscher Bedienungsanleitung) kommst:
Prämienabo von Blinker. Abonennt bist du, dein Dad/deine Mum dein Werber und schon hast du ein Jahr lange den Blinker und ein Smartcast!
Hat bei mir super geklappt!
(hoffe, ich hab mit dem Hinweis nicht gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen; wenn ja, dann tut's mir leid)

MfG, Bertl


----------



## Dog (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Super Bertl85, danke dir für die nützlichen Tipps und Ratschläge.


----------



## Bertl85 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Gar kein Problem! Hast du dich schon auf der Blinker-HP schlau gemacht?
Wenn ich den smartcast ausgiebig getestet habe, gebe ich noch ein kleines Statement ab!

Gute N8, Bertl


----------



## Hype (12. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hi
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein smartcast zuzulegen, allerdings hat mir mal jemand gesagt, dass die Teile nur am See einsetzbar sind, stimmt das?

Gruß


----------



## Bertl85 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo

Also wie gesagt, bei mir kann ich das Smartcast noch nicht testen, da noch alle Flüsse/Seen zugefroren sind!
Werd's aber hoffentlich nächste Woche mal können.
Dann werd ich auch hier im Thread nen Erfahrungsbericht posten!
Ich selbst fische im Regen, einem recht schnell fließenden Fluss, d.h. er eignet sich gut für nen Test im Fließgewässer!

Servus, Bertl


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo

War gestern das erste mal mit meinem Smartcast rf30 unterwegs!

Mal ein kleiner Bericht, wie's funktioniert hat:

Da das Wetter etwas stürmischer war und da schon ein paar Wellen unterwegs waren, war es optimal, um mal bei schwierigern Bedingungen zu testen (Testfluss: Regen)!
Erstmal vorneweg: Die angebliche Reichweite von 30 m kann man absolut vergessen! Würde eher sagen max. 20 m und auch nur dann, wenn's nicht allzu hohe Wellen gibt!
DAs Gerät ist aber optimal, um die Gewässertiefen in einem Umkreis von 15 m um den Angelplatz optimal auszuloten!
Fischsymbole konnte ich auf dem Display leider nicht feststellen, was mich im Nachhinain auch gar nicht wundert, weil ich in 5 Stunden ansitz nicht einen einzigen Biss hatte, aber dafür kann ja auch das Echolot nix!

Mein Fazit fällt folgendermaßen aus: Das Gerät ist optimal, um die Tiefe des Gewässers am Ufer und in ein bisschen Enfernung zu bestimmen, jedoch nicht dazu, um große Bereiche eines Flusses/Sees auszuloten!
Des Weiteren ist es eher schlecht, sich mit dem Smartcast auf die große Fischsuche zu begeben!


Hoffe, ich konnte euch damit weiterhelfen!

Servus, Bertl


----------



## Dog (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

N'abend Bertl,

hört sich nur mäßig begeistert an, was du berichtest.
Bin immer noch schwer am rundern, ob ich mir das RF15 holen soll, oder nicht.
Es kostet halt 'ne Menge Geld, andererseits finde ich die Idee, Fische auszuloten eh nicht doll, das ist vielleicht praktisch wenn man an/in großen Gewässer/Meer
unterwegs ist, aber die Sache mit dem Grund und Boden erkunden, ist sehr zeitsparend, schnell und bequem.
Was die Reichweite anbelangt, gibt's ja noch das Tuning, auch wenn es nicht legal ist. 
Ohh jemine. Grübel, grübel...mal gucken wie ich es mache.

Gruß Dog


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo Dog

Also wenn du dein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Bodenstruktur und Wassertiefe legst, kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen! Zum Fische-Finden kann ich eigentlich nix sagen, weiß ja gar net, ob überhaupt welche dawaren!
Wieso muss es eigentlich bei dir das rf15 sein?
Finde, dass das rf30 günstiger und praktischer ist!

MfG, Bertl


----------



## Dog (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Das 15er hat ne bessere Auflösung und auch noch 4 Graustufen, was den "Ausblick" auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit verbessert.Wie gesagt, bloß die Sache mit der Kohle und wenn ich sehe, was die Dinger in den Staaten  kosten...da springt mir das Messer im Sack auf.


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*



> 15er hat ne bessere Auflösung und auch noch 4 Graustufen


Ist schon klar, aber dann wäre da halt wieder der Preis!



> wenn ich sehe, was die Dinger in den Staaten  kosten...da springt mir das Messer im Sack auf.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, bloß wenn du so ein Teil in Amerika kaufst und in Deutschland betreibst und dich jemand dabei erwischt, hast du ein Problem, weil du das in der BRD nicht benutzen darfst, da es Funkfrequenzen stören könnte und das Ding halt in Deutschland nicht zugelassen ist!
Ist dann ungefähr so, wie wenn du mit nem Auto ohne Tüvplakette rumdüst!

Und des Problem ist halt dann, dass man sich (die grünen Jungs) lieber um solche Sachen kümmert als um das, was eigentlich wichtiger wäre!

Im Endeffekt musst du es selber wissen!
Ich selkbst bin aber der Meinung, dass das rf30 ausreicht, da ich glaube, dass dir die 4 Graustufen nicht dabei helfen, die Bodencharakteristik besser zu bestimmen (Sand, Kies,...)

Ich finde, dass das Angebot von Blinker im Prämienabo immer noch das beste wäre!

Bertl


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo auch,

ich habe am Dienstag und Mitwoch den Smartcast getestet und muß mich den Vorrednern anschließen:

Bei 15 -20 m ist Schluß mit den Empfangssignalen, auch hoher Wellengang oder Wind macht den Smartcast fast Funktionsunfähig. 

Starke Strömung kann man auch fast vergessen, ausser man ist sehr nah am Geber dran.

Zum Abtasten der Bodenstruktur in Ufernähe ist es auf jedenfall optimal, es wurden auch vereinzelt Fische und Schwärme angezeigt.

Ich denke das der Smartcast auf jedefall geeignet ist um die Wassertiefen zu ermitteln oder ob sich wirklich Fische am Futterplatz befinden.

Es ist auch garantiert nicht schlecht beim Spinnfischen um auszutesten ob in Ufernähe oder unterständen Fische vorhanden ist. 

Wobei man hier auch sagen muß das es sich bei dem von mir benutzten Smartcast RF30e (das mit dem Uhrenempfänger) handelt.

Über Tuning habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, werde das aber mal mit einem neuen Geber versuchen (wird aber noch dauern bevor ich das versuche, den der Geber ist mit 35- 39 Euro nicht grade billig, da Überlegt man sich dann doch einen Tunningversuch aber ich werde es bestimmt im Laufe der nächsen Monate mal versuchen)

Habe das Smartcast von meiner Freundin in Verbindung mit einem Blinker-Abo geschenkt bekommen.

Ist also eine preiswertere Variante als das Ding für 129 -200Euro zu kaufen.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Smartcast ganz zufrieden, man muß sich halt bewußt sein das man es hier mit einem Gerät zu tuen hat das nur einen eingeschränkten Wirkungsradius hat und mit einem richtigen Echolot für den Bootsgebrauch nicht mithalten kann.

So das war`s, ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen mit meinem Bericht,

Grüsse

KölnerAngler

www.fishing-over-all.de


----------



## Dog (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Um das Wackel-Problem zu lösen, habe ich mir gedacht, das ich den Sender in ein Ferngesteuertes Boot einbaue, dieses an eine Schnur befestige, sodaß es mir nicht verloren gehen kann und dann könnte ich gemütlich den Angelplatz damit abfahren.
@KölnerAngler

Wenn du das Tuning mal ausprobiert hast, bin ich gespannt was es zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hab mir das mit dem Tunen auch schon überlegt, aber mir ist halt mein fast neuer Geber zu schade, um ihn aufzumachen!
Weiß ja net, ob ich dann nicht was kaputt mache!

@KölnerAngler: Denke, dass wir da die selben Erfahrungen gemacht haben!


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@Dog: Ist vom Prinzip her keine schlechte Idee, bloß musst du manche Sachen beachten:
- Bootfernsteuerung darf nicht mit der gleichen Frequenz/ähnlicher Frequenz arbeiten
- Es muss eine direkte "Sichtverbindung" zwischen Geber und Empfänger bestehen, da du in den Rechweiten, von denen wir reden, keine Reflexionen oder dergleichen möglich sind, so dass das Signal auch über Hindernisse noch ankommt!

@KölnerAngler: Würde mich auch interessieren, wie dein eventuelles Tuningergebnis aussieht und ob' funzt!


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@ Dog,

die Idee den Smartcast in ein Boot ein zu bauen ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber der Wellengang ist trotzdem vorhanden der die Probleme verursacht.

Vor allem mußt Du darauf achten das die Antene des Gebebers frei ist.

Ich habe festgestellt sobald der Empfänger beim Rf30e verdeckt war, ist es vorbei mit Senden.

Wie gesagt, Deine Idee ist natürlich nicht schlecht aber ich sehe da die oben genannten Probleme ausser Du tunst den Geber ( also Antenne verlängern).

Dann bin ich auch mal auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Wenn man dieses Bild hier anschaut, ist ja zu erkennen, dass die Antenne des Gebers eine Spirale ist.
Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man in die Abdeckung der Antenne ein LOch bort, einen Draht mit Haken einführt und dann versucht, genau in die Spirale zu treffen und dann dann am Draht anzieht und oben mit Sekundenkleber fixiert und anschließend mit Silikon wieder wasserdicht verschließt!?!


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Meinen Tuning-Versuch habe ich auf folgender Seite gefunden:

http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/article.asp?sp=&v=1&UAN=2856

Der link war hier schonmal irgendwo aufgeführt, nur keine Ahnung mer wo oder von wem.

Dort wird jeder Tuning schritt erklärt.

Ob das auch beim RF30e funktionuckelt werde ich irdenwann dieses Jahr ausprobierne (und wenn ich Mist gebaut habe Ärgere ich erstmal schwarz und meine Freundin wird mit einem süffisanten Lächeln sagen:

Von dem Geld hättest Du mich auch zum Essen einladen können ))

Hoffe ich konnte Euch mit dem Link weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dog (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

dann mußt du aber verflixt aufpassen, das du nicht die ganze Spirale aus der Platine zupfst. Kommt eben auf die Drahtstärke an.
Also wenn ich mich ranwagen sollte, säge ich das Ei auf und mache es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben- dann mit Sekundenkleber die beiden Hälften wieder zusammen kleben, ordentlich Druck mit 'ner Schraubzwinge und vielleicht noch ein wenig Silikon in die Fugen - müßte eigentlich reichen.
Bin ja absolut pro Sekundenkleber, würde sogar ein Haus damit bauen und auf den Beton verzichten.


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hätte mir das so gedacht, wie in der richtig schlechten Zeichnung(Schäme mich unglaublich; müsst eigentlich besser können, hab aber jetzt keine Lust!)

Den Link kenne ich auch!

Hab mir das Bild auch mal genauer angeschaut; die Spirale ist auf jeden Fall festgelötet, d.h. meine Idee müsste funktionieren!
Stellt sich bloß die Frage, welchen Draht ich verwende!
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ach ja, was da in der Anleitung noch alles beschrieben ist(mit dem Empfänger), ist totaler Quatsch, da die begrenzte Reichweite überhaupt nichts mit dem Empfänger zu tun hat!


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

So, da wäre dann das Bild!
Klappte vorhin nicht!


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ich frage mich auch ob der Empfänger das Tuning mitmacht.
Ein Tuning wäre voll für die Füsse wenn der Empfänger beim RF30e nur bis 30 m Entfernung einen Empfang hat.


----------



## Bertl85 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Also wennst du unter 





> ob der Empfänger das Tuning mitmacht


 meinst, dass er auch Teil des Tunings ist, muss ich dies verneinen, da die Kapazität des Empfängers ja auch für mehr ausgelegt ist und der schwachpunkt im System beim Geber liegt!
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich meinen Smartcast morgen mal versuche umzubauen, weil sonst kann ich die nächsten tage nicht mehr ruhig schlafen! *gg*


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@ Bertl,

dann melde Dich mal wenn Du Deinen Smartcast getunet hast.

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ach so , ich werde die Tage mal nen guten Freund interviewen wg. Tuning der
ist Radio und Fernsehtechniker.

Mal sehen was der für ideen hat)


----------



## Dog (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@KölnerAngler

Frag ihn doch mal, ob man nicht auch an den Frequenzen "rumdrehen" kann. Theoretisch ist das bestimmt möglich, aber die Praxis steht bei dieser Aktion bestimmt im Wege.

@Bertl85

Wegen dem Draht, müßte (auch wieder theoretisch) ein Material das eine hohe Leitungsfähigkeit besitzt von Vorteil sein. z.B. Kupfer,oder??


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@ Dog,

an Kupfer habe ich auch schon gedacht wg.der besseren Leitfähigkeit.
Bei den Frequenzen weiß ich nicht so genau, das wäre mir bei dieser minimal Technik doch etwas zu gewagt. Denke mal das das teil bei solchen versuchen doch zu sensibl reagieren könnte.


----------



## Bertl85 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo

Also an den Frequenzen was ändern kann man ziemlich vergessen, da es erstens nicht möglich sein wird und zweitens nix bringt, da die Sendeleistung deswegen auch nicht erhöht werden kann!
Werde dann nächste Woche mal nen Bericht über's Tuning abgeben!
Hab mir auch überlegt, dass Kupfer wohl das Beste sein dürfte!
Werde meine Antenne so auf 30 cm verlängern(ich probiers mal nach meiner Überlegung)

Bis dann, Bertl

PS: Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es funktioniert!


----------



## Dog (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Drücke dir sogar beide Daumen!

Bin super gespannt, was dabei rauskommt (geht dir wahrscheinlich genauso).

Gruß Dog


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

schließe mich ebenfalls den guten wünschen von Dog an, hoffe es klappt.

BIn schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Tuning-Bericht!!

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## 2monky (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*



			
				Bertl85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> War gestern das erste mal mit meinem Smartcast rf30 unterwegs!
> 
> Erstmal vorneweg: Die angebliche Reichweite von 30 m kann man absolut vergessen! Würde eher sagen max. 20 m und auch nur dann, wenn's nicht allzu hohe Wellen gibt!


 
das rf30 hat eine Reichweite von ca. 20 Meter, nur das rf15 geht bis 30m.


----------



## Bertl85 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@2monkey: Es kann nicht sein, dass das rf15 30 m und das rf30 20 m Reichweite hat, da beide mit dem selben Geber arbeiten und nicht der Empfänger die mangelnde Leistung aufweist, sondern nur der Geber!
Musst du dir wie beim Auto vorstellen: Da ist auch nicht dein Radio verantwortlich, ob du nen Sender reinbekommst oder nicht!

Der Empfänger beim Smartcast sendet überhaupt keine Signale aus, d.h. er ist auch nicht für die mangelnde Reichweite verantwortlich!


----------



## 2monky (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@Bertl85

dann frag mal bei Humminbird nach warum es die unterschiedlichen Angaben bei der Reichweite gibt#c .
Das rf15 ist größer und hat möglicherweise eine bessere/größere |kopfkrat Empfangsantenne drin. 
Das rf20 hat den gleichen Display wie das rf30 aber eine externe Antenne und auch eine angegebene Reichweite von 30-35 Meter#6 .
Beim rf30 wird die Reichweite mit 20-25 meter angegeben.

Wenn der Empfangsteil nix taugt kann der Sender auch nichts ausrichten. 
Ist wie von dir mit dem Radio beschrieben, aber wenn der Empfangsteil im Radio nix taugt ist schneller der Sender weg, weil ausser Reichweite. 

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_humminbird-smartcast.html

Ich habe selbst auch ein rf30.


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

cq...cq...cq...dx


Moin allerseits!

Mit dem Gedanken dieses Echoloot in verbindung mit meinen RC-Boot zu betreiben spiele ich auch. Ich habe das Paula II von Graupner mit einigen Modifikationen wie Bugstralruder, verstärktem Kran und 12v Schuttelantrieb. Das Boot setze ich ein um meine Köder dort zu versenken wo ich nicht hinwerfen kann. Die Fernsteuerungen arbeiten mit 27 oder 40 Mhz und würden das Echoloot in keiner weise stören. Auf welcher Frequenz arbeiten die Smartcat genau? Wie hoch ist die Betriebsspannung? Eine externe Antenne muß nämlich auf die Sendefrequenz abgestimmt werden sonst wird der Sender zerstört. Eine zweite Frage ist ob der Sender mit einer höhern Spannung zurecht kommt? Aufschluss würde der Schaltplan bringen denn am Ende des Tests würde der Sender zersört.
Am Empfänger kann man auch was machen z.B. Richtantenne!

Ich hab so ein Ding noch nicht auseinander genommen aber da kann man sicher was machen.

Ich kümmer mich drum......und melde mich!


Also bis bald 
Jens


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Nachtrag: http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/topic32214_f18_bxtopic_timexDESC_by1_bz0_bs0.html

Die Forschungen gehen weiter....


----------



## Dog (19. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Schönen guten Morgen @Pixelschreck,

hier mal ein paar Daten: Echolotfrequenz = 115kHz
                                 Geber-Leistung: 500Watt RMS (verlängert die Batterie-Lebensdauer)
Mehr kann ich auch nicht dazu sagen.
Kannst du mir sagen, was so ein Böötchen in etwa kostet, egal gebraucht, oder neu?


----------



## Bertl85 (19. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Servus

Also ich hab jetzt meinen Geber umgebaut!
Ging eigentlich ohne Probleme, das einzige, auf was man wirklich achten muss ist, dass sämtliche Löcher mit silikon vollgestopft sind!
Kann jetzt leider noch nicht berichten, ob's jetzt besser funktioniert, weil es bei uns wie aus Eimern schüttet und ich jetzt dann zum Boardtreffen fahre!
Werde nächste Woche mal versuchen, den Umbau zu testen und dann natürlcih meine erfahrungen hier posten!

Schönes Wochenende, Bertl


----------



## 2monky (19. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@Bertl85

wenn es bei dem rf30 etwas bringt werde ich bei meinem auch die Feder etwas langziehen.

Könnte schon sein, da der Sender dann etwas höher Sitz und nicht mehr so oft verdeckt wird.

Ich habe auch noch einen B Geber, für 20€ von Ebay da kann ich dann auch direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (19. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Moin moin ! 


So jetzt hab ich’s raus: Der Sender arbeitet auf der Frequenz 433,93 Mhz. Das bedeutet das Antennen und Baugruppen für das 70 cm Amateurband verwendet werden können. 
Die Version mit dem geradeziehen der Spule halte ich für nicht besonders empfehlenswert, weil eine Sendeantenne immer in einem bestimmten Verhältnis zur Frequenz stehen muss. Hier entscheiden wirklich Millimeter über das Gelingen. Wer einen Scanner mit Feldstärkeanzeige hat, der auf dieser Frequenz empfängt, Kann mit dessen Hilfe die Drahtlänge anpassen. 
Ansonsten empfehle ich Antennen wie sie für 70cm, LPD oder PMR Handfunkgeräte genutzt werden. 
Für den Einbau in ein RC - Boot währen Antennen mit einer Länge von ca. 35 cm (und Fußspule) optimal. Diese werden über 50 Ohm Antennenkabel (kein Sat/TV Kabel) und BNC – Verbindung an den Sender angeschlossen. Die Schirmleitung sollte über einer kleinen Opferanode oder Bronzeanode mit dem Wasser verbunden werden. Ob senderseitig ein Anschluss an den negativen Pol der Versorgungsspannung eine bessere Abstrahlung bringt ist auszuprobieren. 
Der Empfänger wird wesentlich besser mit einer solchen Antenne arbeiten. Wer das Maximum herausholen möchte kann eine Richtantenne wie die berühmten „ HB9CV“ (so bei Google eingeben ) oder ähnliche verwenden. 


Eine Erhöhung der Senderbetriebsspannung ist mit Vorsicht zu betrachten, da der Sender schnell zerstört ist! Wer es ausprobieren will sollte die Spannung in 0,2 Volt Schritten erhöhen und jeweils nach 2 Minuten Betrieb prüfen ob irgendein Bauteil im Sender sich erhitzt und ob die Sendeleistung steigt. 
Das würde ich aber nur einem Elektroniker oder Amateurfunker empfehlen der weis was er da macht !!! 
Gute Antennen sollten schon einen beachtlichen Erfolg bringen und wir müssen ja nicht unbedingt die 1000 Metermarke erreichen. 
Bei einem RC – Boot sollten die Empfangsantenne und die Sendeantenne des Echolotes so weit wie möglich auseinander angebracht werden. Die Frequenzen stören sich eigentlich nicht. Sollten doch Störungen des Steuerempfängers auftreten muss der Echolotsender in ein Hf – dichtes Gehäuse eingebaut werden. 


Für weitere Tipps und Verarbeitungsanleitungen einfach mal auf den Seiten der Amateurfunker vorbeischauen, die basteln jede Menge Zeug für diesen Frequenzbereich. 
Das es solche Antennen unter anderem auch beim Conrad Elektronik gibt brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. 


Bild 1: Eigenbau Richtantenne. Mit 85 cm Länge schon etwas unhandlich am Wasser. Die HB9CV ist kleiner!


Bild 2: Eine Teleskopantenne mit 35 cm Länge und Fußspule. Geeignet für den Empfänger und Sender im Boot. 
Und eine Gummiwendelantenne 7,5 cm lang (von einer PMR – Funke) für den Sender ohne Boot. Wenn die Antenne auf dem „Turm“ aufgebaut wird müssen auch kurze Leitungen abgeschirmt sein!


Bild 3: Paula bei der Winterinspektion im Trockendock. Mit den modifizierten Kran können Lockfutter, Köder u.s.w. ausgebracht werden. auch zur "Posenrettung" geignet. Zum Hänger ziehen reicht die Motorleistung leider nicht. Preis: Oha! Midestens wenn nicht zu viel! ( In Netz mal nach Paula II oder Paula 2 von Graupner suchen) Kleiner sollte ein Boot für diesen Zweck nicht sein.


Ich hoffe das hilft in dieser Diskussion etwas weiter und beschert dem Einen oder Anderem ’nen Fisch extra.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln und gutes Gelingen

Jens


----------



## 2monky (19. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*



			
				Pixelschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin !
> So jetzt hab ich’s raus: Der Sender arbeitet auf der Frequenz 443,93 Mhz. Das bedeutet das Antennen und Baugruppen für das 70 cm Amateurband verwendet werden können.


 
stimmen die 433Mhz nicht die bei 
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_humminbird-smartcast.html

angegeben werden?


----------



## Pixelschreck (19. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Oh böser Tippfehler! Danke! Habs berichtigt.


----------



## Dog (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@Pixelschreck

Ja Sack und Asche, da hast du dich ja ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt! Respekt, Respekt, Herr Architekt!
Finde ich wirklich klasse.
Jetzt brauche ich bloß noch 'nen Smartcast, mindestens 20 Sender, die ich ich kaputt-basteln kann, das schniecke Boot und dann geht die Post ab!


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo, benutze das Smartcast schon seit 2004 und bin zufrieden!
Neben Tiefe, Bodenrelief werden auch Fische angezeigt.
Man sieht :
-sind Fische da
- in welcher Tiefe
- wo sind Löcher Rinnen, berge....
- die Grösse laässt sich annaähernd auch beim RF 30 durch die Empfindlichkeit checken
... und das ist doch schonmal ne mengè!

*Sicher die Reichweite ist problematisch!*

Mal ne Frage an alle die nen RF 30 benutzen:

*An welchem Arm habt Ihr das gerät???*


----------



## Bertl85 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*



> *An welchem Arm habt Ihr das gerät???*


rechts


----------



## KölnerAngler (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ebenfalls Rechts


----------



## Pixelschreck (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@ Dog: Wenn du richtig lesen würdest bauchst du keine 20 Sender und kein Boot!


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Wer den RF 30 rechts trägt machts richtig!

So ist er auch konzipiert!

Viele nehmen nämlich die Armbanduhr ab und "binden" den RF 30 auf diese stelle, dann zeigt die Empfangsantenne nach hinten.

In diesem Fall kann ich dann nurnoch den hinweis geben, dass der Emfang doch sehr stark Richtungsabhängig ist.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*



			
				Dog schrieb:
			
		

> @Pixelschreck
> 
> Ja Sack und Asche, da hast du dich ja ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt! Respekt, Respekt, Herr Architekt!
> Finde ich wirklich klasse.
> Jetzt brauche ich bloß noch 'nen Smartcast, mindestens 20 Sender, die ich ich kaputt-basteln kann, das schniecke Boot und dann geht die Post ab!


 
20 Sender|kopfkrat  hab ich zur zeit nicht am Lager#d , sondern nur 3, aber wenns richtig losgeht mit dem basteln sagt mir bescheid, dann ordere ich nach 

Ne mal im Ernst, an der kompakten Sendeeinheit rumzubasteln, weiss nicht ob das was bringt?

Hab auch mal den schönen beruf des Rundfunktechnikers gelernt und ausgeübt - lang lang ists her - aber ens weiss ich noch:
etwas mehr leistung kann man u.U. durch Optimierung erreichen, deutlich mehr leistung wird auch deutlich mehr Grösse bedeuten.

Inwieweit das basteln zulässig ist weiss ich auch nicht|kopfkrat , aber wenns ne Amateurbandfrequenz ist, sollte es ja wohl erlaubt sein;+


----------



## Dog (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@Pixelschreck

Ich brauche beim Basteln immer Reserven! Je mehr desto besser.
Als ich früher an meinem Roller rumgeschraubt habe, blieben komischerweise immer Schrauben oder Unterlagscheiben übrig, obwohl alle (nahezu) ordnungsgemäß wieder eingeschraubt wurden-aber das Ding lief immer besser und besser! Lag wohl an dem kontinuierlichen Gewichtsverlust...


----------



## Bertl85 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Servus

Also mein Smartcast ist ja jetzt schon länger umgebaut (ging ganz ohne Probleme), aber leider konnte ich ihn bisher noch nicht testen, da mir ganz einfach die Zeit dazu gefehlt hat!

Werd's auch diese woche nicht mehr schaffen! SORRY!!!

MfG, Bertl


----------



## Dog (31. März 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Werde weiterhin gespannt auf deinen Erfahrungsberichten warten!

Gruß Dog


----------



## Bertl85 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hallo Zusammen

Also leider hat's ein bisschen länger gedauert, bis meinErahrungsbericht kommt, weil ich  es leider vergessen hab!

Also ich machte mit meinem Smartcast-Umbau die Erfahrung, dass die Reichweite um einiges gestiegen ist (geschätzt auf 50 m Reichweite) und er nicht mehr sol leicht durch Wellen außer Betrieb gesetzt wird, d.h. eigentlich gar nicht mehr!
Es ergab sich nur ein einziges Problem an der ganzen Sache: Ich habe die Antenne so ca. 30 cm. ausgezogen, wodurch der Smartcast es nicht mehr schaffte, sich im Wasser aufzurichten, d.h. er fiel einfach um und lag mit der Antenne im Wasser, was zur Folge hatte, dass gar kein Signal mehr zu erhalten war!
Die Lösung des Problems war eigentlich nicht ganz so schwer und zwar habe ich eine Styrupor-Platte genommen, ein Loch herausgeschnitten (es sollte ein kleines bisschen kleiner sein als der Smartcast und anschließend den Geber hineingedrückt und mit Zweikomponentenkleber festgeklebt. Jetzt steht der Smartcast aufrecht im Wasser und sendet seine Signale über eine größere Entfernung (s.o.).
Bilder vom Smartcast (wie er jetzt ausschaut) werde ich, sobald meine Digicam von der Reparatur zurück ist, hier reinstellen!

Wer noch fragen hat: Einfach hier im Thread posten!

MfG, Bertl


----------



## Dog (26. April 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hi Bertl,

habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt wie es dir und deinem Smartcast-Umbau ergangen ist. Hört sich fantastisch an. Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das Ding schnellstmöglich zu tunen!
Habe mir in der Zwischenzeit ebenfalls einen bestellt, warte nur noch auf die Auslieferung.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir bei Ebay ein ferngesteuertes Boot gekauft (Paula III), mit Kran und als so einen Schnickschnack. Werde den Smartcast dort ranhängen und ihn dann gemütlich durch das Wasser ziehen.

Hau rein
Gruß


----------



## koh (29. April 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Wie sieht das eingentlich mit der Batterie aus. Kann ich das irgendwo anschließen oder wechseln das die betriebsdauer unbegrenzt ist. 
Wollte sowas auch mal Bauen. Habe nämlich einen großen Schlepper der sich dafür gut eignet.


----------



## Dog (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hi koh,
ich schätze das es möglich ist die Batterie zu wechseln, wenn du den Sender aufbastelst.
Habe leider keine Ahnung wie diese angeschlossen ist. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtigst auf meinen RF15, wenn der Postmann bald hinnemacht, werde ich den Sender tunen und dann kann ich einen Blick rein riskieren.


----------



## Dog (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Hi @all

habe endlich meine Smartcast bekommmen. Und ich muss sagen: er funktioniert hervorragend! Natürlich habe ich aufgemacht und getunt und ich muss weiterhin sagen: er funktioniert immer noch!! habe noch zusätzlich eine gewundene Hupferdrahtantenne reingebaut, alles wieder mit Silikon ordentlich abgedicht. Jetzt muss ich den Sender nur noch ordentlich austarieren, das er schön auf der Wasseroberfläche steht und dann ist alles perfekt.

Werde noch einen Bericht reinstellen, für all diejenigen die es interessiert.

Gruß
Dog


----------



## Mr.Teeq (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@ dog

jap, tu das, mich interesierts zum beispiel ;-)


----------



## Dog (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

OK, nun folgt der (kleine) Testbericht.....

Wie schon erwähnt habe ich den Smartcast Sender ein wenig modifiziert, d.h. die beiden Schalen habe ich ordnungsgemäß mit einer kleinen Buckelsäge aufgetrennt und mir das Ding in Ruhe angeguckt. Zur Frage  mit der Batterie, kann ich kurz folgendes sagen: die liegt unter der Platine und da zwei  Metallstiffte durch den unteren Deckel gehen, um den Kontakt mit dem Wasser herzustellen, muß ich vermuten, das man die Elektronik nicht ohne weiteres herausbekommt. Wer jedoch Mut zum Basteln besitzt, der wird dieses Problem ohne weiteres lösen.
Na gut, da liegt nur der geöffnete Sender vor mir und die Antenne, in Form einer Drahtspirale ist unübersehbar-ich das Ding entdrillt und gerade gebogen und schwupp...habe ich sie aus der Platine gerissen!
Mist, dachte ich mir! Also nach dem Lötkolbel gegruschtelt und den Draht wieder ordentlich dran gelötet. Dann kam mir die Idee, eine zweite Antenne zu installieren
(zur Sicherheit).
Ich nahm einen Kupferdraht und habe um einen Schaschlikspieß eine dünne Drahtspirale gewickelt, diese über den ersten Draht gestülpt und wieder verlötet.
Durch die oberste Schale bohrte ich ein Loch und steckte einen Strohhalm mit der Länge der "neuen" Antenne hinein. Alles mit Silikon abgedichtet, die beiden Hälften ebenfalls mit "Gummi aus der Tube" versiegelt und fertig!
War ein Aufwand von 'ner halben Stunde.
Ein paar Tage später habe ich nun das Gerät ausprobiert. Zum Glück war es recht windig, bei strahlenden Sonnenschein-die optimalsten Bedingungen.
Zuerst ließ ich mein Modellboot zu Wasser. Am Heck befindet sich ein kleiner Kran, an dem ich den Sender mit einer Schnur fest gebunden haben. Kaum war der Sender im Wasser, kamen auch schon die ersten Signale im Empfänger an. Zwar hing der Sender ziemlich hecklastig im Wasser, aber er stand. Ich ließ das Boot einige Meter Richtung Seemitte fahren und siehe da, der Funkkontakt stand noch immer. Dann ein paar Meterchen mehr und mehr und mehr....Ich kann Entfernungen immer recht schlecht abschätzen, da ich kurzsichtig werde (aber zu eitel für eine Sehhilfe bin), trotzdem vermute ich, das es gut und gerne 60 -> 70m waren. Der Wellengang hat nichts verfälsch und wenn der Sender bei Kurven- bzw. schneller Fahrt sich ins Wasser geneigt hat, wurde weiterhin Problemlos übertragen. Alles in allem, bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Ach fast habe ich es vergeßen, als das Boot wieder zum Ufer fuhr, erschien doch noch tatsächlich ein Fischsymbol.
Fazit:
Der Smartcast ist in seinem Einsatz limitiert. Ich habe ihn mir nicht gekauft, um die Fische an ihren Hotspots aufzuspüren, aber er gibt mir die Möglichkeit unter die Wasseroberfläche zu gucken und erspart mir viel Zeit mit Tiefenausloten, Bodenstruktur (weniger Hänger) etc.
Er ist ein nicht notwendiges Accessoire, aber ab und zu göhnt man sich eben etwas, was nicht unbedingt zum überleben (angeln) nötig ist.
Und somit zurück ins Hauptstadt-Studio.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

@ dog

na das hört sich ja schonmal vielversprechend an  #6 

hast du vieleicht auch das eine oder andere bild von deiner bastelei gemacht?

mfg


----------



## Dog (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Müsste mir erst einmal 'ne Digi-Cam ausleihen, dürfte aber heutzutage kein Problem mehr sein.
Werde sehen was sich da machen läßt.


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Mein Erfahrungsbericht!:v 

Ich habe mir dieses Gerät gekauft weil diese Schlauchbootecholotaktionen an der Leine vom Buhnenkopf auf Dauer echt sehr sehr nervig und durch das Schlauchboot auch noch mit ner riesen Schlepperei verbunden sind!

Mein Fazit: Im stillwasserbereich super um die Tiefe sowie die Struktur zu erkennen. Das war allerdings schon die positieve Seite!

Keine Greyline, also kann man auch nicht erkennen was für einen zustand der Grund hat(sandig, felsig oder oder oder)
Weniger Reichweite als angegeben.
Zeigt Fische an wo keine sind.
Im Winter hält die Batterie im Handteil keinen Tag durch!
Bei Strömung geht nichts mehr:c !
Meine Meinung ist: Absoluter Fehlkauf!

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## sditges (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Habe ebenfalls meinen smartcast 35 Adv. (Rutenhalter) getunt.
Habe zuerst den Geber oben am Türmchen mit nem 6er Bohrer aufgebohrt, die Feder herausgezogen und die Spirale geglättet bis der Draht etwa 15cm oben herausragte.
Die Bohrung wieder mit Silikon versiegelt.

Test1: Leider wurde die Reichweite nicht so deutlich wie von einigen vorchreibern beschrieben, vergössert.

Also habe ich den Empfänger für Rutenmontage ebenfallts oberhalb der Antennenspitze aufgebohrt.
Ich habe dann die letzte Windung der Spirale um 90 grad umgebogen, und diese zur hälfte aus der Bohrung herausgezogen.
Das ganze wieder mit Sili versiegelt.
Nun schaut eine Öse oben heraus, in die ich einfach einen 30-50 cm langen Draht einhänge.

Test2: Ich war echt überascht, ich komme nun im Stillwasser auf ca 120 m Reichweite.
Den Draht befestige ich nun mittels zweier Federn an einem Rutenring und an der selbstgebauten Öse am Empfänger.

So ist das jetzt ein Top Gerät !
Im Originalzustand wars sehr dürftig und die Reichweite war keine 30m.

Die Modifikation ist wirklich für jederann machbar und Dicht wird das ganze auch wieder.


----------



## Korken (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

hallo
wenn jemand intresse an ein Uferecholot Humminbird RF 10 hat, kann sich per PN bei mir melden, würde es gerne Verkaufen, da es bei mir doch nur im Keller liegt und kaum gebraucht wurde. Es handelt sich hier natürlich um ein Dt. Modell mit Dt. Anleitung. 
Das RF 10 ist das Vorgängermodell vom RF 15 und hat keine Wassertemp. anzeige.


----------



## Adlerfan (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

servus,

ich habe mir den thread mit großem interesse durchgelesen, da ich kurz vor dem kauf stehe. meine bevorzugten angelgewässer sind allerdings flüsse (mir geht es nicht um das auffinden einzelner fische, sondern vielmehr um die unterwasserstruktur) mit teilweiser starker strömung. einen negativen bericht zu fließgewässern habe ich ja hier gefunden, mich würde allerdings interessieren ob der ein oder andere von euch gleich schlechte erfahrungen in fließgewässern gemacht hat..............................danke euch!!!:m


----------



## Lenkers (7. März 2008)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich habe mir den thread mit großem interesse durchgelesen, da ich kurz vor dem kauf stehe. meine bevorzugten angelgewässer sind allerdings flüsse (mir geht es nicht um das auffinden einzelner fische, sondern vielmehr um die unterwasserstruktur) mit teilweiser starker strömung. einen negativen bericht zu fließgewässern habe ich ja hier gefunden, mich würde allerdings interessieren ob der ein oder andere von euch gleich schlechte erfahrungen in fließgewässern gemacht hat..............................danke euch!!!:m


 
Ja, je stärker die Strömung umso stärker die Störungen ...|sagnix


----------



## Dr.House (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ich hab das Smartcast RF15e und bin ganz zufrieden.wasser tiefe fische und boden werden gut angezeigt.mit boot und den geber geschlappt habe ich in mekpom im urlaub barschberge gefunden und krautfelder-gräben.so nun das problem der orange Geber sende keine signale mehr nur temperatur aber der empfänger zeigt aufn display nichts an akkus sind aber ok.hat wer ne ahnung woran das liegt.ich habe die befürchtung das der geber kein saft mehr hat.wie teuer ist ein neueer oder hat wer ne billigere variante.danke im vorraus. lg


----------



## WelsRheinMain (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Servus,

*ich muss dieses Thema jetzt notgedrungenerweise einfach auffrischen*, da mich mein Freund Google an dieser Stelle in zeitverschwendene Suchexzesse führt.|bigeyes

Ich besitze das Freecast FC 60.
Also noch die alte Version, nicht das neue FC60x..

Mir ist, so wie bei vielen Anderen auch, sofort die begrenzte Reichweite aufgefallen.
Nach 20..25 Metern ist einfach Schluss..!!


Habe vor dem letzen Wochenende den Sender aufgemacht, die Knopfzelle gewechselt sowie die Spiralenantenne ein gutes Stück aufgebogen, nach oben ca. 10cm aus dem Gehäuse geführt, Strohhalm drüber, als "Deckel" auf den Strohhalm eine Verschlusskappe einer Knicklichtpose verklebt und alles wieder schön abgedichtet.
Desweiteren habe ich auch die Batterien im Empfänger gewechselt!

Voller Vorfreude am We an's Wasser, den Sender ca. 30 Meter rausgepfeffert (keine Strömung!), NIX!
Langsam rangekurbelt und dann, bei uuungefähr 20 Metern fing der Empfänger dann mal an zu blinken und ein Signal war da.

Für mich somit: Keine grosse Sendeleistungssteigerung.

*- Habe ich die Antenne nicht weit genug aus dem Gehäuse rausgeführt? 
Hätte ich sie komplett rausführen sollen?
(Eventuell noch mit Kupferdraht umwickeln?)

- Hat der Strohhalm Einfluss auf die Sendestärke?* *

- Kann ich den Empfänger auch tunen, im dem ich eine (legale) Antenne aus dem Amateurfunkerbereich anbringe / verlöte? Wenn ja, wie realisiere ich das genau?* *
Die Echolote arbeiten ja im Bereich von 433MHz (433,25 oder 433,92..irgendwie sowas*)

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Hilfe!

Greetz,
Jay


----------



## Fabiasven (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Die Spirale kannst Du bis zu 20 cm rausholen. Die letzten 10 cm würde ich den blanken draht raus gucken lassen, hat bei mir so super geklappt. steht übrigens alles hier drin:
http://www.jahr-tsv-shop.de/product_info.php?info=p3245_Angelwoche-2009-01.html

die 4€ etwas lohnen sich, bestellen, lesen nachbauen fertig.


----------



## WelsRheinMain (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Also dann die Antenne komplett rausführen?!
..danke für den Tip, werd' mir die Zeitschrift gleich mal
bestellen!
Steht in dem Artikel auch, wie ich den Empfänger tunen kann??


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ne, da hab ich mal was gelesen über nen Tuningsatz. Den gibts bei Angelschule Michael Schlögl aber der ist richtig teuer.

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/echolote.html

etwas weiter unten


----------



## WelsRheinMain (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ich frage mich, was das für eine Antenne auf dem 
Produktbild ist..CB-Funk?

Man ist ja technisch versiert, von daher tüftle ich gedanklich
schon, wie ich das realisieren kann   .|licht    ...... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Ich gehe davon aus das oben im Empfänger aus so eine Feder ist. Empfänger öffnen, Buchse einbauen, Antenne dran los gehts.

Wenn Du es umbaust gib mal bescheid.


----------



## WelsRheinMain (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

So sieht der Empfänger von innen aus, oben ist die Antenne zu sehen.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich bin schon dabei :q

Ich suche gerade nur noch die passende Antenne.
Hmm.
Vielleicht wäre Richtfunk eine Möglichkeit.
Oder eine 5/8 Lamda.

Wo sind denn hier die Teckis?#h

Werde weiter berichten..

EDIT: Da das Lot auf 433,92 MHz läuft, würde z.B. eine solche
Antenne
http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW2&insert=U1&WT.mc_id=epro&productcode=115142&zanpid=1368495260489274368
in Frage kommen.

Bleibe dran..wenn jemand Tips und Ideen hat, immer her damit!


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

.. Klasse Thread hier....
ich hatte mir zwischendurch Popcorn geholt und schön weitergelesen.

Ich bin ebenfalls auch der suche nach einem Echolot. Die Geräte sind mir meist zu teuer oder müssen fest montiert werden. Ich gehe gern mit der Spinnrute los und würde gerne die Beschaffenheit oder einfach nur die Wassertiefe sehen.

Ich hätte nur bedenken, das es bei leichtem Fließgewässer nicht funktioniert.

Welches Gerät würde für mich in Frage kommen. 40 meter weit sollte es funktionieren. Die Antenne rausziehen werd´ ich wohl hinkriegen.

Die "Armband-Uhr" 
An der Rute das Gerät
oder doch das RF15er Gerät?


----------



## WelsRheinMain (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Such' mal bei ebay nach 'fish finder'...

Die Armbanduhr ist doch Spielzeug..da bekommste
ja Augenkrebs |bigeyes

15er??


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kabellose Echolot-Geräte*

Das Humminbird Smartcast RF15....

Die Preise kenne ich aus dem I-Net.
Mir geht es um die Empfehlung aus erster Hand.


----------



## Lutzderangler (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo kam jemand mit dem Umbau weiter? Stichwort Masse Gegengewicht wo kommt die Abschirmung im Empfänger ran ohne ein Kabel vom inneren nach außen an den minuspol führen zu müssen gibt es eine elegante Lösung? 
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## andreas0815 (30. August 2021)

*Hallo Zusammen,*

_was haltet ihr vom Deeper Pro + oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Preis ca. 200.- Euro
Ist es eine Anschaffung wert?

vielen Dank für zahlreiche Infos  und die Tipp`s _**

*Wenn du gewinnen kannst, dann gewinne.
Wenn du verlieren musst, dann verliere.
Aber gib niemals auf!*


----------



## Justin123 (30. August 2021)

Hatte den Chirp und war voll zufrieden damit. Für mich hats gereicht, denke kommt aber auch darauf an was du damit vor hast. Bei mir war es Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Blueser (30. August 2021)

Habe den Chirp+ geschenkt bekommen. Bin Uferangler und finde ihn für meine Zwecke mehr als ausreichend. Eigene Karten erstellen, welche man am Wasser zu Rate ziehen kann,  ist auch möglich. Selber gekauft hätte ich ihn mir auf Grund des Preises aber nicht.


----------

